# outdoor enclosure mod cons



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

some add ons i just added to my raccoon dogs enclosure. first up is the water bowl which fills its self back up so never run out of water (they do love playing with bowl full of water so now its everlasting lol








another pictures of the bowls self filling valve part next to bowl is a bit of wood to protect the plastic piping which is attached to the mains








next up is the food bowls one side is for dry food eg dog food other is for wet food eg chicks, rodents, carrots so on you get the idea.








as you can see i made it so it spins 360 so no need to enter their enclosure if you dont want to eg friends when looking after animals when we on holiday








viewed from the outside of the enclosure








viewed again from outside of enclosure. you can see the bowls lock in place so bowls cant be knocked over main reason why i picked to use this type of bowl as they are always tipping them up for fun. if buying myself a 360 rotating bowls costs way to much compared to doing it yourself this way almost 1/3rd of the price








here is a picture of there enclosure on the right is there inside area away from the cold / to sleep, there is a door for us to get in there but they have a block missing on there side to get in and out. there enclosure is fully roofed so does not really get wet but when there out in the garden they seem not bothered by rain, half the roof is covered so they can be outside but not in the sun aswell if they want.









anyway hope you like it sure its not perfect but basicly i tried to make the maintenance side of things easyer as partner (who looks after them while im working) is pregnent again:gasp: (only just had our 2nd a lil girl shes 4 months now) and she worried about be able to feed them all so on, on time as shes does now so added these few things i'm hoping will stop here moaning :lol2: and have more time for kids/animals play times:2thumb:.

and just to add they have the door open all day as long as one of us is home as well as few hours in the house each day so its mainly a sleeping/feeding area for them funny raccoon dogs


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Excellent,you just go to prove you can have children/be pregnant and have animals also.


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks very well done


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

nice


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Good job there mate! I could do with you at my house!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> Excellent,you just go to prove you can have children/be pregnant and have animals also.


it does anoy me sometimes when i see people selling dogs exotic and only reason they give is having a new baby when if they really wanted to keep it they could.



PresqueVu said:


> Looks very well done


thanks



Lukethegecko said:


> nice


cheers



Zoo-Man said:


> Good job there mate! I could do with you at my house!


sure you could do it im by no means a good diyer :lol2:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks very nifty :2thumb:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Can you imagine the midwife when she came to my house,she asked me what was i going to do with the animals and dogs when the baby arrived,i said nothing,they were here before any children came along,and it was my responsibility to make sure no accidents happened.Good she said ,i was hoping you were going to say that,too many people get rid of pets when babies arrive.Thumbs up to mrs phil.


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> Can you imagine the midwife when she came to my house,she asked me what was i going to do with the animals and dogs when the baby arrived,i said nothing,they were here before any children came along,and it was my responsibility to make sure no accidents happened.Good she said ,i was hoping you were going to say that,too many people get rid of pets when babies arrive.Thumbs up to mrs phil.


there is no harm having pets and kids... if you have exotics then that is even etter! when will an average person get to see a raccoon dog?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> Can you imagine the midwife when she came to my house,she asked me what was i going to do with the animals and dogs when the baby arrived,i said nothing,they were here before any children came along,and it was my responsibility to make sure no accidents happened.Good she said ,i was hoping you were going to say that,too many people get rid of pets when babies arrive.Thumbs up to mrs phil.


cant say the same for our last one she was terified of our lazy rottweiler so we put him in another room (i have no problem doing this if people are scard so on with dogs) but then she said you must sell the dogs, it upset sam (partner) who asked that she didnt come again, next was much nicer. he was here before i met her let alone my first child, he gets on well with the kids but he/other has there on place (rug) to go were people are not aloud so can get away from my hypo kids lol


----------

